

Ask HN: Would you agree bad UI does not mean bad UX? - kentnguyen

I always believe UX ≠ UI. So sites/apps with great UI might not have great UX which is easy to understand. But would you agree to "bad UI might not be bad UX"?
======
nikhilalmeida
This site is a prime example of it. Its UI is pretty crappy looking, but does
provide a pretty good experience.

~~~
gregsqueeb
Agreed. Craigslist is another great example

